# Great deal on a99, grip and flash



## cosmonaut (Apr 4, 2013)

A nice deal.
Amazon.com: Sony Alpha SLT-A99V Digital Camera, Vertical Grip and Flash Bundle: Camera & Photo


----------



## jaomul (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice value


----------



## goodguy (Apr 5, 2013)

It says unavailable.
Just out of curiosity how much was this package going for ?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 5, 2013)

I think the motor alone cost about that much. So not a bad deal.


----------



## LouR (Apr 5, 2013)

goodguy said:


> It says unavailable.
> Just out of curiosity how much was this package going for ?


I got 1 left-$2798
Maybe they know you have a Nikon lol


----------



## R3d (Apr 29, 2013)

B&H has the same deal going on now too, but the grip is backordered.  Nevermind, back in stock.

I'll definitely be getting mine now then I think.  Anyone else?


----------

